# Charlton Tunnel, Sheffield - July 2010.



## ojay (Jul 25, 2010)

*Charlton Tunnel - Visited By Ojay, Thompski, Woodburner & N00b.*

After other underground exploits in the area, Woodburner offered to show us this place, as soon as he mentioned _'Tunnel'_ I was like, let's go *NOW.* (LOL).

Not being able to find too much history on this place, but almost certainly used as WW2 storage, with speculation fo storing barrage balloons?

Also there were many dams and reservoirs in the area, and looking at the tunnels/shafts including valves I would say that this was also related.

*Access was comedy down this 40ft tight concrete shaft, with a number of rungs missing, and also in some strange arrangement which made climbing down with rucksack in one hand interesting...*







*Once inside it was obvious this placed had been used recently for some kind of 'party' with numerous associated items strewn about, including snakes & ladders, connect 4 table & chairs, and a full set of optics* 






*Having passed through the first section of tunnel, was a second longer tunnel, rather conveniently placed were some candles that made for some cool lighting.*






*Towards the end section was a grid, quick out with the grid keys Woodburner lifted it up so I could take a look in. Here was a valve, presumably related to the once reservoir(s) in the area*






*As we reached the end, the tunnel opened up into a vast chamber*






*Here was a large valve, again I assume once used to control the flow between the resis'*











*The shaft we were now stood in was hoooj, as I looked up above I noticed some ladders...Up I went....*






*Looking back down, Woodburner, N00b & Brother Thompski*






*Was a sweet little explore this one, and a good laugh, thanks to WB for showing us around *​


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 25, 2010)

Love that valve and a great archway surround. Interesting tunnel. Cheers, Ojay.


----------



## Locksley (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, never knew about that. Any chance you could post or PM me the rough area, I know you probs won't want to post the exact place but it'd be nice to know vaguely where it is. I'm just intrigued as you mentioned barrage ballons, there was a barrage balloon station just up the road from me...


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great explore and pics, well done.


----------



## Munchh (Jul 30, 2010)

Well tasty guys. And that arch wouldn't be out of place topside, almost like a shrine. Love it


----------

